# Emotiva XPA - 5



## CptJeter2 (May 7, 2012)

Thinking of upgrading. Would I be able to use my Denon AVR - 3805 as a processor?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes you would be able to use your 3805 as a processor. Why are you looking to upgrade?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got several Emotiva amps (7). Two Xpa-5's. I have a Denon 3808ci and put the Emo's on it and was astounded by the awesome sound but like asked before what is the reason for the upgrade?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The XPA-5 is a very nice multi channel amp and would work nicely with your Denon.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I've thought of doing the exact same thing. I have an aging (but still good) Denon 3805 and for a long time I've replaced it amplifying the front mains with a Parasound HCA-2200 (with John Curl mods) I picked up used from a friend. But it would be nice to get better power on the rest of the 3 channels the Denon still operates, especially the center channel.

Once upon a time I thought of picking up the three channel Parasound amp that was the mate for the 2200 on the used market but it's such a rare device, it made more sense just to replace the whole thing with a dedicated five channel amp. The HCA-2200 can then move to my two channel room to replace another less powerful amp.

Of course, for a little bit more money, I can upgrade the Denon for a 3313. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Dynarider (Oct 5, 2012)

The XPA-5 is a lot of bang for the buck. I'm happy with mine. I'm curious about the OP's motive for the upgrade, though. His equipment list shows a Klipsch set. Aren't those sensitive speakers? If he's in a small room, he might be disappointed with that kind of upgrade.


----------



## tpcurrie (Nov 27, 2012)

I use the XPA-5 for center and 4 rear, and an XPA-2 for the fronts. I could not be happier with the decision, and your Denon's preamp outs should make the upgrade simple.


----------



## CptJeter2 (May 7, 2012)

Reason for upgrade is I want more power, not necessarily louder, but more powerful, if that makes sense. My room is a finished converted two car garage, 26x26. Not perfect, but with the interior exterior metal door leading to the rest of the house, it is pretty quiet outside of the room without any treatments. My Klipsch are 10+ years old and while I love them, I have my eyes (and ears) on Paradigm. I appreciate the help very much. You guys are awesome!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have two XPA-5s in my 11.2 setup being driven by a Denon AVR-A100 (anniversary edition of the 4311.) The Emotivas work great, but have a higher gain than some other external amps. What this means is that you _MAY_ hear a little hum or hiss from your Klipsch with the volume down or muted. That depends on what Klipsches you have. Mine are all Heritage (a mix of K'horns and Heresy IIIs). With their very high efficiency, there is a little background noise from the Emotivas. If your speakers are less efficient, then the noise won't be as noticeable.

BTW, I certainly did not need the extra power, but I hear differences in the quality of the sound even at moderate volumes, where the amps are loafing along. Also, with all that power on tap the system's headroom is amazing!

Be sure you have a shelf that will support the Emotivas - they are heavy.


----------



## Dynarider (Oct 5, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> BTW, I certainly did not need the extra power, but I hear differences in the quality of the sound even at moderate volumes, where the amps are loafing along. Also, with all that power on tap the system's headroom is amazing!
> 
> Be sure you have a shelf that will support the Emotivas - they are heavy.


Absolutely. The first movie I watched with my XPA-5 was Master And Commander. The cannon shots had me ducking!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I really shouldn't read threads like this. The wheels start turning and the what if's begin.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

While I probably did not need all the amplification, I like the flexibility it provides when choosing speakers. Using the Palladium monoblocks (which I am considering replacing) gives me the leeway to go with any speaker no matter how power hungry it might be.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JBrax said:


> I really shouldn't read threads like this. The wheels start turning and the what if's begin.


I really think most receivers will do just fine driving the surrounds and centre, Its really only the front left and right that will really benefit from external amplification. releasing the powersupply to give what it needs to the rest.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I hear ya Tony but you know how it is. That constant thought of what could I do to improve upon what I have. Threads like this stir the thinker.


----------



## FJR (Jul 5, 2012)

tpcurrie said:


> I use the XPA-5 for center and 4 rear, and an XPA-2 for the fronts. I could not be happier with the decision, and your Denon's preamp outs should make the upgrade simple.


If you have a prepro this has to be the best bang method to get great 7.x. Of course it depends on speakers but I consider the XPA-2 a much better choice for L/R than 3 or the 5. The XPA-5 can handle most centers so the rest is just great overkill.


----------



## tpcurrie (Nov 27, 2012)

Amazing overkill is just what I got! The integra 80.3 and emotiva combo are magical.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I do like the XPA-5. Due to the high amount of gain used to ensure the amplifier will reach full voltage with AVR's with subpar Preamp Stages does give the illusion of an amazing amount of power. However, much like pre digital volume AVR/Integrated Amplifiers where the bulk of the gain were 6 and 10'O Clock to impress shoppers at stores, it does make it more likely to run of of steam as you move closer to reference level (0db)

Joe's Aragon Palladium's are the polar opposite. As they were resolutely not designed to be driven by AVR's, they can actually seem somewhat underwhelming when driven by some AVR's. Here is a review of the Aragon 8008x3 that makes mention of the issue of Aragon's designs with AVR's. From the Secrets of Home Theater & High Fidelity Review:

"As far as electronics go, the 8008x3’s rather low input impedance of 22 kOhms does raise minor concern, mainly that some less expensive preamps, or receivers with pre-outs, may have difficulty driving the inputs. The possibility that the 8008x3 would meet a component of such dismal quality is unlikely, but possible, and should be mentioned. Although I don't think that the Yamaha RX-V995 used during the review brought out the ultimate potential of the entire system, it did a very good job for a $1,000 mass market receiver, and the raw drive capability of the preamp outputs had nothing to do with any shortcomings. I would have liked to have a Lexicon MC-1 available, but we make due with dealt cards. "

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_6_2/aragon8008x3.html
The Palladium's are stone cold beasts and honestly one of my favorite amplifiers ever. However, I did notice a huge difference going from the $5000 Pioneer VSX-49txi to the Onkyo TX-NR805 in terms of how my Aragon 8008bb sounded. The difference of course being the 49txi was a true flagship AVR weighing around 80lbs and boasting an excellent Preamp Stage. The 8008bb is almost identical to the Palladium, but is a 2 Channel Amplifier as opposed to a Monoblock. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

i have a Emo XPA-3... It is awesome. It is heavy! It is big. Love it.


----------

